# What part of your game do you credit for your lowest scores?



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

We all seem to remember our lowest scoring rounds, but can you remember what it was about your game that was key to the low score?
In my case my best scores were the result of full iron shots and putting. ...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

my best score would have to put down to my short game and putting. I didn't three putt once in the round and i even had a few one putts


----------



## jal1209 (Oct 26, 2010)

i would also have to credit my ability to scramble with the short game


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree, any monkey can knock it close. My best scores have come on days when my short game and putting are clicking.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

I tend to take my driving for granted too much. Generally I drive really well hitting around 12 out of 14 fairways and good distance too. My scores hover around 81-85 though. When i am at the lower end of the scale it has to be down to my short game.

Irons have always been a huge problem for me and I would say that between 160 and 180 is a problem distance for me and this is most of the par threes. Rarely hitting greens from there :dunno: 

Inside 140 I fancy my chances of hitting the greens all the time but there are not many times that i get the opportunity to hit 8-pw for a second shot.

Chipping and putting work fine for me usually but, i am capable of throwing in a horror show on the day :laugh:

I recently watched an old Bob Mann video and he has got me using the left arm more in the swing( I am right handed ), I seem to hit the irons a little better but need more in the way of practice as I am still terrified everytime i get an iron out of the bag.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

When I was playing at my best, my lowest scores always came easiest when my long game, off the tee was good. If I was hitting the ball long, and accurate, I always had an easier approach shot to the green from a good, fairway lie. A good lie in the fairway made it easier to get on the green in regulation. Since I could average less than two putts per green, lower scores were easier to come by. When I am hitting a lot of fairways from the tee box, my chances of breaking 80 are pretty good. Another way to look at it is I am using my putter more than my chipping/pitching clubs, which is the most accurate club I can use in my short game. 

That said, these days, with my game such as it is, I need to rely on my short game chipping/pitching clubs, and a lot of one putts to break 80.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

on a long course it comes down to driving (and then shorter irons out of the fairway, well said frogshair)

on most other courses and always it really comes down to putting. a three putt is like a lateral hazard and a one putt is a par or a birdie (or a bogey, not double) 

putting is always the answer, but rare good ones often come down to ball striking in critical spots. a good two putt is good golf, but a three foot knock-in the next hole is the stuff of memories.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I still hit the ball a reasonable distance but accuracy with the big sticks has never been my strong point. Fir usually averages about 60%. Gir usually is usually lower again at about 50%. My saves at about 80%, and my sand saves at about 60%. Putting is usually hot, with a typical round being about 28 putts - a bad putting round for me is about 32 putts, and my best... 22 putts springs to mind.

On the days my Fir & Gir are good my putting usually rises to around 30 - hitting more greens from further out usually means being further from the hole.


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

i remember my lowest score and i did a lot of putts the thing was that i took 13 greens  and if i do 2 putts no problem because it was a par and if i was lucky a birdie but only 2 in that round and a lot of three putts because i take the green but it was far away from the hole


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Best Part*

For me it was my driving off the tee and putting. My irons were not especially that great but I kept hitting the fairway and putting it somewhere on the green or thereabouts. I putted really well and made pretty much all of the important putts.


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is the most important thing the putts if you don´t get them in... i dont know how you will do it haha


----------

